# Urgent - What is a .trm file and how can I listen to it?



## JsXanatos

Hi, a friend recommended me to this forum and said you guys are a great community here, anyway onto the point: 

My uncle needs some help with a bunch of files he has of sound recordings that are in the .trm format. I've never heard of this format before, and I tried searching for info for about an hour, and got results and info that led me nowhere and was completely foreign to me.

I need some way to load these .trm files which are supposedly audio recordings so that we can play them back and listen to them. Please reply asap as I need this for tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Couriant

What program is he using?


----------



## JsXanatos

That's the thing. We have no idea what program can open these files so we can listen to them.


----------



## Couriant

from what I read, it's not an audio file...

Without the software, I don't know how to help.


----------



## Couriant

do you know where he got the files?


----------



## JsXanatos

they are court recordings, he is a lawyer

i'm guessing he just got the cd delivered to him. maybe tomorrow i can contact the people he got it from and find out more, but maybe we can figure out what exactly on the net instead.


----------



## Couriant

Perhaps one of the attorneys here might be able to help.


----------



## JsXanatos

yeah, everything i've found on the .trm file format has been completely foreign or just not useful. for example, file-ext's entry says 'many programs open this file type, too many to list individually'. that's about as far as i've gotten. i've seen something for like windows 3.x...!?!? pretty bizarre, as these are supposed to be SOUND RECORDINGS...there are 14 items total added together are 45.2 megabytes. so i'm totally baffled.

if anyone has an answer i need it by today, thanks for any help in advance, i'll check again tomorrow.


----------



## JsXanatos

i keep finding stuff on "musicbrainz" and "audio fingerprinting"

no idea what this stuff means. could this have been a mixup? or are these really audio files?


----------



## JsXanatos

i think i've found something. WMP says I need the 8180 codec. anyone wish to help me find this?


----------



## ARTETUREN

Trm format which need voice synthesis tools like as ReadPlease 2003, GnuSpeech, MBrola. I belive 
that your uncle have text, not sound on that cd.
By


----------



## JsXanatos

so how might I open the files then?


----------



## ARTETUREN

Downloads programs above, or try it in the courts. It is easiest.
www.readplease.com is the link for english version.
This program will read text (trm files), and You will hear describe happenings from court.


----------



## calvin-c

Interesting. Our courts use FTR (For The Record) which puts actual recordings (sound files) on the CD. I'm not sure of the format-never looked to be honest-but I've heard the results & they're actual sound files, not a text reader. (It's got everything-papers rustling, chairs scraping, etc.) I don't know if these might be ftr files-like I said, I've never looked to see what format it uses, but if they are then the player is free (requires free registration):
www.fortherecord.com


----------



## ARTETUREN

That are datas from the past. I belive, not sure 100% but only trm files I ever heard is that, from paper to syntesized voice.
thx for link


----------



## JsXanatos

I only get junk like "RIFFV&#8216;9" and nothing more when I put it in that readplease program. 

do I also need that gnu speech or mbrola?

i also havent tried the FTR


----------



## ARTETUREN

I`ll try, but I need file from You.


----------



## JsXanatos

Hey guys, job done, it was For the Record that did it. Thanks for your help all!


----------



## ARTETUREN

Bye


----------

